# radares meteorologicos



## camrov8 (1 Mar 2014 às 13:16)

Alguém sabe se os radares do ipma teem estações e se sim se há acesso do publico as dados


----------



## camrov8 (2 Mar 2014 às 17:07)

Alguem


----------

